

Ask HN: If you are learning Chinese - goodcharacters

Do you find these daily posts (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;service.goodcharacters.com&#x2F;daily&#x2F;september-2015.html) interesting to a Chinese language learner like you? I want to write every day and share things I know. But it would be even more meaningful if I can contribute something useful. Thank you!
======
redsable
Your production is top-notch. But your focus seems to be a bit off. You are
near the top of the language learning pyramid. Is this where you want to be?

~~~
goodcharacters
I want to produce something that all language levels can enjoy. It's like "the
word of the day" thing to serve as a supplement to their own existing
learning. Do you think it's too hard for most people? Thank you.

